# Ignoring Users



## wwneko (Sep 17, 2014)

I was very happy recently when I found out that I could ignore certain users.  I've been on IAP a short time very quietly reading from the shadows, reading threads that go back to 2006. I've only been on a month or two and have noticed a few users who post often but, 90% of the time, add nothing to the thread and are real genuine jerks.  They really fire me up, but now I can ignore their posts, GREAT!!! Managing the slight risk that I might lose something valuable from a post of their's, I've started my ignore list.  Then my subscription emails come tonight and dagnabit!  There it is, one of the users I ignored, but I can see/read the unhelpful, rude and demeaning post.  Now I'll need to continue work on my "just leave it be" self control.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 17, 2014)

I said I was sorry.  :frown:


----------



## EN Pens (Sep 17, 2014)

*Ignore*

Thank you
I just added you to my ignore list.


----------



## BJohn (Sep 17, 2014)

hey james

What's Up

See you tomorrow night.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 17, 2014)

BJohn said:


> hey james
> 
> What's Up
> 
> See you tomorrow night.



Are you sure that he can see your post?


----------



## robutacion (Sep 17, 2014)

James,

I don't know the reason why you think that, the "ignoring" option is a good thing or, a solution for what you see as the problem.

You are new here and therefore, you can easily run the risk to make assumptions based upon something you interpreted as unpleasant or base your judgments on something that someone may say, in a bad day and we have those, no exceptions...!

I suppose, what I'm trying to say is, don't be so judgmental of someone you don't know, take it and give it the benefit of the doubt, you may regret pushing away people that could be of great help to you, if you simple ignore that "ignore" option as a convenient tool, and see it as the very last resort, even then I would be sceptical in using it, I'm one to believe, that option should have never existed.

I suspect, you are not going to make many friends, I have already some bels ringing...!:frown:

Best of luck,

Cheers
George


----------



## BJohn (Sep 17, 2014)

Steve, If he doesn't I wil see him tomorrow night at our turners group meeting.
 So I am not worried.

I also don't want to go here you, but you have dragged me to the dark side before you and I have had words about this before. While you may think your comments here are funny. To this new user they may not be.

And George I am surprised at the last line of your reply. I have always found you to be helpful and generous with helping people. Your reply here had some good advise but the last line was not needed.

The two of you have been on here for a long time well over three thousnad posts and as far I know are well respected.

Like I mentioned In this case I personally know this young man, we are members of the same turners group & last month attended the SWAT symposiium together. I believe him a friend. I also bragged to him about this forum and along with the wealth of information and help that can be obtained here I also mentioned how friendly the members are.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 17, 2014)

BJohn said:


> Steve, If he doesn't I wil see him tomorrow night at our turners group meeting.
> So I am not worried.
> 
> I also don't want to go here you, but you have dragged me to the dark side before you and I have had words about this before. While you may think your comments here are funny. To this new user they may not be.
> ...


The  very fact that you were obviously his friend is why I felt good making the joke, since he almost certainly did not put you on ignore.  (BTW, my first post to the thread was a joke, also.)

The reason that I have kept my comments joking in this thread is because I feel that it's a little absurd to start comment in a forum that you are ignoring people.  Ignore away, if you feel like it, but stating that you are ignoring people because they don't add anything to the conversation seems like a pot/kettle issue.

Regarding you and I somehow getting into it in the past, I'm truly sorry but I really don't know what you are referring to.  Whatever it was, it certainly wasn't memorable for me.

This kind of leads back to George's post, for me.  You see, I come to this forum because the topics interest me.  I share some stuff that I hope helps others.  I converse and debate here in good faith, as I feel appropriate.  (Sometimes those debates become 'lively'.)  However, I think that it's unreasonable to believe that everyone in here is a 'friend'.  (I truly believe that facebook has ruined the word 'friend' by stretching it to include 'people who I let look at my stuff'.)  I probably count three of four people in here as 'real' friends that I would have over and introduce my family to.  Interestingly, a couple of those are people that I have gotten into it on the forums over the years.  While I wouldn't count most people in here as 'friends', I do respect the opinions that are shared even when they are 'wrong'.   I also recognize, as George discussed, that just because someone rubs you the wrong way doesn't mean that you can't learn from them.  I'm pretty sure that George and I got into it a few years ago, but I would be far worse off if I tossed him on 'ignore' and missed out on the great stuff that he shares with everyone.

<This long ramble brought to you by the apostrophe and parenthesis.>


----------



## BJohn (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry can't hear you Steve. You are on my ignore list. But I am sure you were trying to justify your comment's. 

have a good day.


----------



## wwneko (Sep 17, 2014)

WOW, I didn't expect this kind of reaction.  I thought some others must have felt the same way, that's why I created the post.  I feel sorry for making this post, but now I feel like I need to defend it.  

I don't take ignoring users lightly.  I have TWO users on my ignore list, if I ignored everyone who made a single rude comment or even a few most of you know the list would be much larger than two.  I'm even a fan of a little sarcasm here and their, that's not my issue.  I'm new here, yes, but I've spent a great deal of time reading through old threads as well as the new ones.  Sometimes for hours in a given day.  It doesn't take too long before you notice the VERY SMALL group of people who 90% of the time are just being jerks.  For me to have ignored someone, mI've seen their username come up time and time again making rude comments.  Then I'll look at their previous posts to make sure they just weren't having an off week.  If 90 of their past 100 posts added nothing to the thread and was in a demeaning tone, then to the ignore list they go.  Like I said there's only two people on this list, and it will most likely remain at only those two.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 17, 2014)

BJohn said:


> Sorry can't hear you Steve. You are on my ignore list. But I am sure you were trying to justify your comment's.
> 
> have a good day.



If I thought that you could see my post, I would discuss how silly I think it is for people to post about how they have put someone on their ignore list.  It seems just a bit too passive aggressive.

(I guess that our previous discussion was VERY memorable for him.  I tried to do a search to figure out what it was about, but came up empty.  The only thing that I could find was a semi-snarky comment from him that 'It was wierd, but he agreed with me' on an issue.)  Go figure.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 17, 2014)

wwneko said:


> WOW, I didn't expect this kind of reaction.  I thought some others must have felt the same way, that's why I created the post.  I feel sorry for making this post, but now I feel like I need to defend it.
> 
> I don't take ignoring users lightly.  I have TWO users on my ignore list, if I ignored everyone who made a single rude comment or even a few most of you know the list would be much larger than two.  I'm even a fan of a little sarcasm here and their, that's not my issue.  I'm new here, yes, but I've spent a great deal of time reading through old threads as well as the new ones.  Sometimes for hours in a given day.  It doesn't take too long before you notice the VERY SMALL group of people who 90% of the time are just being jerks.  For me to have ignored someone, mI've seen their username come up time and time again making rude comments.  Then I'll look at their previous posts to make sure they just weren't having an off week.  If 90 of their past 100 posts added nothing to the thread and was in a demeaning tone, then to the ignore list they go.  Like I said there's only two people on this list, and it will most likely remain at only those two.



Somewhat contrary to my earlier post, I hope that I haven't made your jerky list.  I try to keep my 'jerk' posts down to around 27% of the total.


----------



## wwneko (Sep 17, 2014)

27% is fine, heck maybe even 40%.  As long as you aren't on IAP solely to irritate others, we are probably good.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 17, 2014)

wwneko said:


> 27% is fine, heck maybe even 40%.  As long as you aren't on IAP solely to irritate others, we are probably good.



I'm not here SOLELY it irritate others, certainly.


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm probably going to get on someone's ignore list but let me toss something out here.  We've got a member with 19 posts (as of my post here) and already he complained about another member who has been here long enough to make over 3300 posts?  Things that make ya go hmmm.... for sure!

For whomever it might matter, Steve is a respected member of other forums and this is the first complaint I've ever heard on him.  Just sayin'.....


----------



## Janster (Sep 17, 2014)

...guess we ALL need to agree to disagree at times?....TIFWIW and Be well......Jan


----------



## Rich L (Sep 17, 2014)

Sometimes trolls will make a dull day lively.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bill Arnold said:


> I'm probably going to get on someone's ignore list but let me toss something out here.  We've got a member with 19 posts (as of my post here) and already he complained about another member who has been here long enough to make over 3300 posts?  Things that make ya go hmmm.... for sure!
> 
> For whomever it might matter, Steve is a respected member of other forums and this is the first complaint I've ever heard on him.  Just sayin'.....



In James' defense, he hasn't actually complained about me.  He put someone on his ignore list and I joked about it a bit.  Then someone else complained about me.  James might think I'm awesome.  What am I saying?  Of course James thinks I'm awesome!

It should also be noted that one should not read too much into the number of a person's posts.  Lord knows, I do like to blah-blah.


----------



## wwneko (Sep 17, 2014)

Bill I am the only one here with 19 posts and I have not complained about Steve.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 17, 2014)

wwneko said:


> Bill I am the only one here with 19 posts and I have not complained about Steve.



Nope.  You've got 20.


----------



## mmyshrall (Sep 17, 2014)

Just an observation....

It is interesting how interpretation of the written word varies without facial expressions/body language/tone of voice to help us out. 

Now, I take a mood from time to time that makes me feed the trolls, but I do try to keep it to a minimum...:biggrin:

Michael


----------



## Gruntie (Sep 17, 2014)

I want back all the IQ points I just lost for reading this thread....LOL


----------



## BJohn (Sep 17, 2014)

When I posted a reply to this thread all I was attempting to say was that when posting a reply one needs to remember that what you think maybe a joke, may not be so to the other person. Typed words on a computer screen do not show any emotion. People read into them as how they appear. Like some one earlier said people have bad days, well so may the person on the recieving end.

So if those involved get upset. I really don't care. And that is not meant as a joke.

So when when we are sharing thoughts in a thread with a new member we need to keep that in mind they are NEW. And first impressions mean alot.

By the way this is not a new issue,  here is a thread that was from last month. Take a second and red it.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/everything-i-learned-125596/

So no matter if you have been a member since the forum's creation or newbie for just a today. Please use the respect you would like extended back to you.

By the way if you are referring to me as the TROLL, I was a LEO for more years then I like to remember and have been called worse. So you will have to try harder then that.


----------



## wwneko (Sep 17, 2014)

John, I dont think they were refering to you when talking about trolls...  after reading that thread by ladycop it seems that I should have used the search function to find that post and reply there.  She had more people who agreed/supported her, or so it seems.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 17, 2014)

robutacion said:


> James,
> 
> I don't know the reason why you think that, the "ignoring" option is a good thing or, a solution for what you see as the problem.
> 
> ...




Actually George, 

The ignore tool is a great thing.   Sometimes it can mean the difference between staying and enjoying the site or running away because of one or two personality conflicts.

The moderators and Jeff will sometimes recommend using it.   Heck - if I wasn't thick skinned enough to have become a moderator, I'd probably use it on a couple of people too!

To James, the OP - don't feel the need to defend your position and welcome to IAP - I think you'll find your ignore list will stay pretty darn small as we have a pretty great group of people here overall.   Even if a couple of them may rub you the wrong way.  

To all else:  remember the ignore list is a great way of reducing the "noise" from someone that bugs you but isn't breaking rules.   If they are breaking rules, use the triangle to report.

Dean
Asst Mod


----------



## Tom D (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't mean to be thick but why does one need a tool to ignore someone's post, I mean it is like watching TV, you turn off what you don't want to watch.


----------



## wwneko (Sep 17, 2014)

Ignoring tool is the way you turn off what you dont want to watch.  If you are watching a show that continually uses explicit language and thats not your thing, you stop watching that show but you don't stop watching tv all together.  Since my overall experience with iap has been very positive I dont want to stop reading and hopefully contribute to the community.  I just dont want to see some of the users content.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 17, 2014)

wwneko said:


> John, I dont think they were refering to you when talking about trolls...  after reading that thread by ladycop it seems that I should have used the search function to find that post and reply there.  She had more people who agreed/supported her, or so it seems.


I bet that no one disagreed with the feeling behind your post.  It's just that with ladycop's issue, everyone knew exactly who she was referring to so she received very direct support.  Your OP was less obvious, at least for me.  It also seemed that she was thinking seriously about leaving the forum, while you had already found a solution that allowed you to stick around.  That's why I took your thread a bit lighter than hers. If in doing so I offended you in any way, I apologize.

As to your initial point, it true that some of us are jerks.  All of us likely are jerky at some point and some of us are jerky somewhat often.  Our options when faced with it are to ignore the situation, ignore the person, fight back (within the site guidelines), or leave.  I'm glad you chose to ignore the person.  

Hang out.  Learn from others.  Share with others.  Chat about the hobby or whatever you feel like.  As somebody mentioned, I'm pretty active on a number of forums.  This one is by far the most sane and friendliest one of the bunch.


----------



## greggas (Sep 17, 2014)

For what is it worth...I think just about all online forums have their fair share of folks who get negative very quickly.  But there are an many more participants that are positive. 

If I start to read a post that I think is unnecessary , inappropriate or just ignorant...I simply stop reading.

Life is filled with all sorts of characters and so is the internet.  Your post may seem a bit preachy to some....I take it as just another personality in a diverse group of personalities.

Welcome to IAP


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 17, 2014)

BJohn said:


> Steve, If he doesn't I wil see him tomorrow night at our turners group meeting.
> So I am not worried.
> 
> I also don't want to go here you, but you have dragged me to the dark side before you and I have had words about this before. While you may think your comments here are funny. To this new user they may not be.
> ...


 John, Steve and I have had some serious disagreements but I highly doubt that either of us has really ever considered blocking the other - I know that I haven't.  My take on blocking is "whatever churns your butter" can't say that I would personally care if someone blocks me, probably would never know it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 17, 2014)

You Dean!!!! ever get down right irritated with someone (or visa-versa)....Now I can't believe that.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


alphageek said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > James,
> ...


----------



## NittanyLion (Sep 18, 2014)

Can I ask a serious question?  When you use the ignore user feature, how does this work?  Do you see that they posted at all?  Can you retrieve their posts?  I have no desire to ignore anyone, I've just always been curious about this.


----------



## MikeinSC (Sep 18, 2014)

Everyone is on my ignore list just so that I may only see the most important user, me.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 18, 2014)

I think that I might be on my wife's ignore list from time to time. Even the dog ignores me on occasion.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 18, 2014)

NittanyLion said:


> Can I ask a serious question?  When you use the ignore user feature, how does this work?  Do you see that they posted at all?  Can you retrieve their posts?  I have no desire to ignore anyone, I've just always been curious about this.



Well, I think you have a very appropriate question, and is only one person in this forum that will be in the position to give you the correct and deserved one, and that is the Forum/IAP owner, Jeff Brown...!

I have always been of the opinion that, options like that, do more damage than good, allowing some members to created their own private club group among a larger group of people that, for whatever the reason, they feel that don't belong.

When you become aware that, IAP makes it possible, it saddens me that, a place like this, would allow such type discrimination.  

IAP is what it is, and some of us work very hard to keep it friendly and interesting, despite the fact that, as soon as you have a group of people from all walks of life, you have to expect character crashes, it would be unrealistic to thing that one single place could be that perfect so, IAP has become what is today because of its capacity to deal with these facts of life, and when someone goes off the rails, and start creating unnecessary and uncalled problems to others, I just don't want to believe that Jeff wouldn't take charge and stop this person(s) participation on IAP.

I'm 1,000% against IAP "ignore list option", it represents something that I would prefer not to see here, and while I had my disagreements with many of IAP members, I have never nor I will ever contemplate use such a discriminatory tool, period.

If someone becomes offensive, abusive or simply being an idiot, Jeff/IAP as offered to us all, a tool to be used by anyone that sees a need to, and that is the yellow triangle at the left bottom corner of each thread/post and not the "ignore list option"...!

Leaving the arguments to be resolved in between members, never worked and never will, the faceless words are the reason of most arguments to start with and "we" all know that so, there has to be a point where Jeff and moderators have to act and do so, with firm but sensible solutions and within IAP rules.

If someone, for example, keeps throwing nasty/uncalled for jokes to members at regular basis, and those members feel offended or upset about it, I would expect them to report that person, if the mods missed it, and I would expect IAP to sanction that person with a warning, if that fails, other penalties will be appropriate to make that person know that, it ain't right, and if anything else fails, putting a stop to its membership would be appropriate, and not allow this dangerous game of "ignoring list" and allow that person to keep doing it to someone else.

I like to believe I have the freedom to decided what I can see and read, regardless from who it came from and that is the very reason why I don't like this ignore list, I can only imagine how many people got me on their ignore list, and then complain when they found out that, they are losing on my give away's, and I can guarantee that, with most of them, you they would be asked why I was put there, they wouldn't be able to remember...!

Is IAP a place for all, or just for some...???  Aren't the various forum subjects, the place where each issue is discussed as a group...??? 
Do we need to allow to have groups with in a group...???
Is offering such an option to new IAP members, something that we should be proud of...???? certainly not, from where I stand...!

So *Dean (alphageek)*, with all due respect, I couldn't disagree more, with your opinion...!

This is the reason why I replied to the OP the way I did, I'm certain James is a honest young man, with a life to live and "a" hobby to embrace, I will do everything I can to support him and any others that came along, what what I can however, I don't think that, he should be so proud of having such a "option" and I wanted him to know the reason why, which I already did and at the same time, prevent other new members to think that, that's the way to go, IN MY VIEW...!:wink::biggrin:

PS: We are better than that, aren't we...???

Cheers
George


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 18, 2014)

NittanyLion said:


> Can I ask a serious question?  When you use the ignore user feature, how does this work?  Do you see that they posted at all?  Can you retrieve their posts?  I have no desire to ignore anyone, I've just always been curious about this.


 You can just take them off the list and you'll see their posts again including posts they made while they were on the list.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 18, 2014)

NittanyLion said:


> Can I ask a serious question?  When you use the ignore user feature, how does this work?  Do you see that they posted at all?  Can you retrieve their posts?  I have no desire to ignore anyone, I've just always been curious about this.



I put you on ignore for a minute to check it out.  Here's what I found.  

You see that they made a post, but you don't see the text of their post.  Instead, you get this:

This message is hidden because NittanyLion is on your ignore list. 

The only ways to see their posts are to take them off 'ignore' or if someone quotes them.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 18, 2014)

robutacion said:


> I have always been of the opinion that, options like that, do more damage than good, allowing some members to created their own private club group among a larger group of people that, for whatever the reason, they feel that don't belong.
> 
> When you become aware that, IAP makes it possible, it saddens me that, a place like this, would allow such type discrimination.


That's a very interesting take on the issue.  My opinion of it is that the effectiveness of using this feature to create your own little club is limited, at best.  Certainly, it's effectiveness reduces considerably as the forum membership increases.

Plus, it's not really a group tool as it is very unlikely that you would get a group of people to agree to exclude an individual unless that individual is generally seen by the community as a problem because of his behavior.  Using it in that way wouldn't really be discrimination as much as it would be the community policing itself.  It should also be noted that ignoring someone doesn't stop them from seeing someone else's posts.  It stops you from seeing theirs.  This further limits the discriminitory nature of this tool.

It should also be noted that the ignore feature isn't something that Jeff dreamed up.  It's a feature of the software.  Perhaps it could be disabled, but I think that it's positive benefits outweigh the negatives, especially with this size of a community.

In my opinion, one reason to keep it that is bigger than any reason to get rid of it is this: it could be the one thing that allows a 'good' member to not be chased away by a 'bad' one.



robutacion said:


> I like to believe I have the freedom to decided what I can see and read, regardless from who it came from and that is the very reason why I don't like this ignore list,


In a way, I think that you just presented a good reason to have the ignore list.  It allows a person to see and read the posts that he wants, without having to be subjected to the jerky posts that he doesn't want to see.  Sure, he's going to miss that person's pearls, but if he's willing to accept that, why not let him?


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 18, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> NittanyLion said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask a serious question?  When you use the ignore user feature, how does this work?  Do you see that they posted at all?  Can you retrieve their posts?  I have no desire to ignore anyone, I've just always been curious about this.
> ...


Yep, I forgot that--- if you have them on ignore and someone quotes their post, you will see it in the quote.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 18, 2014)

I've reading these post and I'm still at a loss as to why you would want to ignore someone. If you dont like what they post or think they were out of line why not send them a pm. I may not always like what someone post on my projects and let it go at that. I've been on IAP for close to a year how and I have to say that this forum is hands down the very best on the web and there is no one I would ignore. IMHO the members here are like family and I've never felt closer to a group of people most of whom I have never met and may never meet. 
If there is someone here that you feel you need to ignore what not contact them and let them know. I'm sure they have known idea that your ignoring them and if they do they probably don't know why.


----------



## tbroye (Sep 18, 2014)

Why post that you are ignoring anybody.  Shouldn't that just be a private thing?  Hit the ignore button and go on with you life.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 18, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> I've reading these post and I'm still at a loss as to why you would want to ignore someone. If you dont like what they post or think they were out of line why not send them a pm. I may not always like what someone post on my projects and let it go at that. I've been on IAP for close to a year how and I have to say that this forum is hands down the very best on the web and there is no one I would ignore. IMHO the members here are like family and I've never felt closer to a group of people most of whom I have never met and may never meet.
> If there is someone here that you feel you need to ignore what not contact them and let them know. I'm sure they have known idea that your ignoring them and if they do they probably don't know why.


Your suggestion would work well when dealing with people who don't realize that they are posting things that offend.  However, it isn't likely to matter when dealing with people who know that they are rude because they have been told over and over again.  Therefore, it wouldn't have helped the OP with his issue or ladycop with hers.


----------



## BJohn (Sep 18, 2014)

*My Point*



Band Saw Box said:


> I've reading these post and I'm still at a loss as to why you would want to ignore someone. If you dont like what they post or think they were out of line why not send them a pm. I may not always like what someone post on my projects and let it go at that. I've been on IAP for close to a year how and I have to say that this forum is hands down the very best on the web and there is no one I would ignore. IMHO the members here are like family and I've never felt closer to a group of people most of whom I have never met and may never meet.
> If there is someone here that you feel you need to ignore what not contact them and let them know. I'm sure they have known idea that your ignoring them and if they do they probably don't know why.


 
First Dan, How is the foot doing, hope you are being a good patient for your bride..

Second Dan none of this applies to you, in my 5 months on the forum I have never seen you write anything out of line. This is just another attempt to explain some of what is occuring.

Now I totally agree with you, this forum is extremely friendly 99.9% of the members go out of there way to answer questions and to offer help. I have been on receiving end of a lot.

Saying that there are a few (an extreme minority) That for what ever the reason, instead of treating some one with a little respect they feel they have use snide remarks or a poor attempt at a joke and on occasion be down right vulgar. One thing in life and from working in sales for the last 15 years, jokes are all fine and good but you need to know the person you are telling the joke to before hand, it may not be funny, but in some cases can offensive to them.

If we want to keep this forum friendly and the young & fresh idea's being shared on here then we need to stop. Like the young lady said in the thread I mentioned earlier. Not an exact quote but if you can't contribute some thing constructive then just keep it to your self.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 18, 2014)

BJohn said:


> Steve, If he doesn't I wil see him tomorrow night at our turners group meeting.
> So I am not worried.
> 
> I also don't want to go here you, but you have dragged me to the dark side before you and I have had words about this before. While you may think your comments here are funny. To this new user they may not be.
> ...



Hi John,

I'm sorry, if you felt that some of my words weren't necessary and therefore, disappointed you however, keep in mind that, my true intent was to bring some attention to James that, in my opinion, his post wasn't a good idea and most certainly a trigger for troubles with some people, I'm certain that he may have not realised that therefore, I use words that were carefully chosen to make sure he understood, the reasons of my comment. 

When one has been in these type of forums as long as I have (not only here), you learn what "triggers" are and what can happen when issues go too far so, my intentions were to help James to prevent it and make sure he understands why.  

I call it, trying to help and prevent doing the same mistake again, like I said, putting people on ignore, is not a solution and because I have strong views on the issue, I'm disappointed that new members I find it something to almost be proud of.  

If James have someone annoying him, he could make sure that the person doing so, knows what he thinks of it but done privately (PM), coming public with it, is always a good chance that not everyone shares his opinion of his solution and therefore, expose himself to comments that he may not like, but had to be said, anyway.

This is off-course my opinion, that changes nothing to the other things I do on IAP, I am that person that you mentioned you though I am, I'm honest to my actions, and the reason I say or do things, I am one person and no one can get only one part of me but, the whole person/me...!

I like to be able to give advice to young lads or people that are new to these things, I do so with no ulterior motives but with some expectation, expectation that they can find their way through the "jungle", and do so safely.

Sure, I may have my own way to do it/things however, that doesn't make it less honest, or less useful, past and present experiences makes me believe that, I have produce positive results that, some members would have no hesitation to validate/confirm, that's good enough for me...!

Cheers
George


----------



## BJohn (Sep 18, 2014)

*I am going to send you a PM*



robutacion said:


> BJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve, If he doesn't I wil see him tomorrow night at our turners group meeting.
> ...


 
I am fixing to send you a P.M.


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2014)

BJohn said:


> If we want to keep this forum friendly and the young & fresh idea's being shared on here then we need to stop. Like the young lady said in the thread I mentioned earlier. Not an exact quote but if you can't contribute some thing constructive then just keep it to your self.



I wrote this post two years ago and it's stuck at the top of this forum. Simple rules for good behavior.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 18, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> I've reading these post and I'm still at a loss as to why you would want to ignore someone. If you dont like what they post or think they were out of line why not send them a pm.



Oh, that can backfire.  Back when I was first on the board, someone got very rude with me, on a fairly innocuous subject.  I sent him a PM asking why he was so upset.  The result was a vile, abusive string of pm's that just about curled my hair! 

I deleted the PM's and just didn't read any more of his posts.  He is the ONLY person who has ever been downright rude to me on this forum.  (He doesn't seem to be on the board anymore.)


----------



## wwneko (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't respond to them via pm because that is the rise they seem to be seeking.  I see some just ignore the posta but others directly engage with them in the forum. Confrontation does no good and and the poster continues.  I love IAP.  I enjoy coming here and learning, in the past two months reading here I feel like my pen making knowledge has improved by leaps and bounds.  But, when one poster constantly makes me angry when reading his posts over and over it makes me not want to return.  It should be noted that no poster has ever been directly a jerk towards me, it's reading other folks threads and seeing how they treat those posters.  For me, treating others without dignity and respect is unacceptable, but that in no way means you can't disagree and critique others opinions.  I'm very much pro "lively debate".


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Hmmmmm.*

Get over it...Don't take other posters remarks to someone else to heart.  First, you don't have to read them if you don't want to and if they irk you, why would you want to. Second, you don't know the relationship between the posters...some people here can be pretty blunt and frank with others even though they get along just fine.


wwneko said:


> I don't respond to them via pm because that is the rise they seem to be seeking.  I see some just ignore the posta but others directly engage with them in the forum. Confrontation does no good and and the poster continues.  I love IAP.  I enjoy coming here and learning, in the past two months reading here I feel like my pen making knowledge has improved by leaps and bounds.  But, when one poster constantly makes me angry when reading his posts over and over it makes me not want to return.  It should be noted that no poster has ever been directly a jerk towards me, it's reading other folks threads and seeing how they treat those posters.  For me, treating others without dignity and respect is unacceptable, but that in no way means you can't disagree and critique others opinions.  I'm very much pro "lively debate".


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2014)

I think this has run its course. Thanks for all your thoughts.


----------

